
Ask HN: Alternatives to Fogbugz - mmaunder
We&#x27;re considering moving away from Fogbugz in light of recent events. What are medium (23 people) sized dev teams who are distributed using for bug tracking?
======
nwrk
Try Jira and/or whole Atlassian family [1]. Or Github now have Projects [2].

Interesting to see what others are using too.

[1] [https://www.atlassian.com/software](https://www.atlassian.com/software)
[2] [https://github.com/blog/2256-a-whole-new-github-universe-
ann...](https://github.com/blog/2256-a-whole-new-github-universe-announcing-
new-tools-forums-and-features)

~~~
nwrk
UPDATE: if some traveler stumble upon this thread

As super cool alternative to Jira see ClubHouse [1]

[1] [https://clubhouse.io/](https://clubhouse.io/)

------
charlie-r
We've found JIRA to be the best option for our small (5 person) team. We enjoy
the ubiquitous integrations, powerful project management tools and
reliability. Keyboard shortcut support is fantastic.

I would warn that (as of 1.5 years ago), JIRA Cloud is very slow. We've since
moved to JIRA Server and solved the speed issues.

~~~
guitarbill
Used JIRA in a medium team (~50-100 people) and it also works well.
Integration is super, great UI.

Whatever you do, don't use anything by Rational/IBM. I know people who've left
because of Rational Team Concert, it's that frustrating day to day.

------
alsetmusic
I've recently begun using fogbugz (don't love it, but it's been "good
enough"). I'm curious what recent events have caused you to reconsider. If the
company has behaved in a manner counter to my sense of ethics, I would also
consider switching away. Can you please elaborate?

~~~
mmaunder
They were down for a few hours yesterday morning and again this morning. Also
been slow when not down during the past 2 days. They had some kind of incident
with their storage systems AFAIK. They've worked well for us so far, but this
is hurting us e.g. dev meetings yesterday and today had to be done without bug
tracking system, so we couldn't discuss current sprint progress, individual
bugs, etc.

Lots of other customers affected:
[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=fogbu...](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&vertical=default&q=fogbugz&src=typd)

~~~
mmaunder
Received a detailed update from Daniel in their CS team as soon as we reached
out. They're hoping to have everything back to normal tomorrow. Happy with the
response.

------
jstewartmobile
I've never used Fogbugz, but of all the open source options, my favorite is
Redmine: [http://www.redmine.org/](http://www.redmine.org/)

------
cakes
Something like phabricator is always a reasonable choice

[https://www.phacility.com/](https://www.phacility.com/)

------
amcrouch
Atlassian Jira.

I have used it solo and on teams of 20 or so and I would be hard pushed to
recommend something so highly.

------
zingBhavya
Is this for web development? Then have you considered visual bug tracking
systems like zipBoard, bugherd?

------
satysin
What recent events have I missed?

~~~
jsferrei
I think he's talking about
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12959755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12959755)

[http://status.fogcreek.com/](http://status.fogcreek.com/)

